# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Nhờ anh em Giúp Minh kết nối biến tần mitubishi fr-e520 2.2kw với BOB mach 3

## Boyred2000

Hồi giờ Minh điều kkhoe bằng tay. Nay muốn điều khiển bằng mach 3 nhưng chưa biết đấu dây ra sao. Trong mach 3 thì em biết setup rồi. Thấy chân số 2 (analog) nối chân 10v trên BOB. Chân SD nối với GND trên BOB phải không ah. Còn 2 dây nối công tắc rời nối vào re lay trên BOB và jum 2-3.. Như vậy đúng không các bác ơi..?



Link manual. http://113.171.224.212/videoplayer/m...&ich_u_n_i_t=1

----------


## Boyred2000

Up mấy cái hình nhờ các bạn chỉ giáo,

----------

